

Can you give a review on my code? Mainly JS and little bit CSS - sniuff
https://github.com/Nikamura/YoutubeToSpotify-JavaScript

======
please_advise
Have you considered using
[http://codereview.stackexchange.com](http://codereview.stackexchange.com)?

